# Logo8 FS4, 24 RCE



## holzpitter (18 August 2018)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit der Übertragung eines erstellten Programmes, welches ich zuvor am PC erstellt habe und dann auf micro SD Karte geschrieben habe. Wenn ich das Programm von der Karte auf eine Logo8 12/24 RCE überspiele, geht es problemlos. Gleiche Karte, gleiches Programm bei 24 RCE: Meldung: "Fehler: leeres Programm" Software: 8.1.1, am Programm eingestellt: Logo8 FS4.
Wer kann mir da was zu sagen? Danke im Voraus, Holzpitter,,,,,,,


----------



## hucki (19 August 2018)

Du wirst wohl das LOGO!Soft-Upgrade auf 8.2 benötigen.


----------



## GUNSAMS (19 August 2018)

Damit die Logo das Programm von einer SD-Karte lesen kann, muss es in einem besonderen Format und mit einem bestimmten Namen auf der Karte abgelegt werden.

In LSC:
Datei > Speichern als mit der Endung *.bin und dem Namen LOGO_U_P, also als LOGO_U_P.bin


----------



## holzpitter (19 August 2018)

*Logo läuft!*

Danke für den Upgrade Hinweis, wusste ich noch nicht, werd ich noch machen. Nach einer Neuformatierung und Neuspeicherung konnte ich das Programm wie gewünscht übertragen. (Mit Version8.1.1) war wohl irgendein Rest auf der Karte der das Problem verursacht hat.


----------



## holzpitter (19 August 2018)

Hallo, das Format war richtig gespeichert, aber:  Nach einer Neuformatierung und Neuspeicherung konnte ich das Programm wie gewünscht übertragen. (Mit Version8.1.1) war wohl irgendein Rest auf der Karte der das Problem verursacht hat. Trotzdem Danke für die schnelle Antwort,,,,


----------

